# Critical Skills Visa: Professional Accreditation Body for PhD Economist



## jomens51 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

Could anyone help with the relevant professional accreditation body to join if one holds a PhD in Economics and wants to apply for critical skills visa for the purpose of securing an academic job. I'm aware of the Economic Society of Southern Africa (ESSA) but it is not included in the list of professional accreditation bodies and councils recognized by DHA. 

Moreover, the ESSA page has the following statement: 
"THE ECONOMIC SOCIETY OF SOUTH AFRICA IS A VOLUNTARY SOCIETY OF ECONOMISTS AND MEMBERSHIP SHOULD NOT BE A RELEVANT CONSIDERATION IN IMMIGRATION OR EMPLOYMENT DECISIONS."

I would be grateful if anyone could share his/her experience in this regard. Thanks


----------

